# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [RESOLVED] Collected Icon files

## sessi4ml

Here some Icon files that maybe useful. I have used them many times in my projects.

----------


## sessi4ml

Let me try the file upload  again...

----------


## Hack

Not specific to any one particular development platform so moved to Other.

----------

